# SoCal Meatup is hosting a backyarder in Yorba Linda California for people looking to start competing



## lght (Oct 5, 2011)

This will be our 2nd backyard competition for Southern California teams looking to get into competition BBQ.

The competition is a great way to practice your skills and get immediate verbal feedback from certified judges who do not know who's meat their judging, but the cook will know when their numbers called.

For more information about the competition and to see who SoCal Meatup is and what we do check us out at

*http://www.socalmeatup.com*


----------



## meatinc (Oct 6, 2011)

The last So Cal Meat UP backyard comp in Ontario had 9 teams - 7 teams never competed before - top 4 teams overall were brand new! 

The feedback from the judges was invaluable information with even the "pro" team members that came out to support leaned in to listen to the comments.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was just reading that flyer... sounds interesting.


----------



## lght (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got word from Kelly Macintosh our KCBS contest coordinator that KCBS will be officially sponsoring the event! 

So if you know of a team in So Cal or close by who wants to get LIVE FEEDBACK from certified judges instead of just a number on a paper it's only $25 to compete. 


> Teams, this is the first time a backyard contest in California will be licensed by KCBS. This means you will have KCBS materials and scoring from the scoring computer including printouts. You will have access to KCBS representatives (Me & Kathleen) to discuss anything you want and ask all the questions you want. In addition, you will get immediate verbal feedback from the judges and traditional KCBS scoring. You will never get this kind of opportunity for verbal feedback at a regular contest. Most (if not all) the judges will be KCBS certified judges. This is as close as you can get to a sanctioned contest without jeopardizing your rookie status. Don't let this opportunity pass you by.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## ron (Nov 5, 2011)

this will be my second 'backyarder'...

my first was in Ontario, where i took 1st in sauce, 2nd in ribs and 2nd in chicken.  for that event i was able to use my gasser, a Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain.  as this event is not allowing propane, i bought a new wsm and will be using that.  i'm seasoning the wsm now and am finding that it keeps the temps spot on. 

i'm lookin to kick some tail again on the 19th in yorba linda, and am now thinking of entering the 2012 season and declaring my intent for the CBBQA RoY.  obviously for that i'll have to get another wsm, or not as i to have a traeger lil' tex.

hope to see everyone in yorba linda,

ron-

Rondawg's Smokin' Licious BBQ


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Good luck Ron. I originally wanted to go but I decided I'm staying home if I don't have to work


----------



## lght (Nov 14, 2011)

Ron, looks like your going to have some competition as there are now 10 teams confirmed.  Looks to be another great competition that i'm really looking forward to judging.


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you have to compete to attend it?  I'm not ready for competition but I'd love to pay an entry fee and vote, and most importantly learn!


----------



## ron (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi.. no you do not need to either pay a fee to.enter.  this said if your looking to learn, I'll need a hand.  Let me know.

Ron-
Rondawgs Smokin' Licious BBQ 
[email protected]


----------



## meatinc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frizzlefry said:


> Do you have to compete to attend it?  I'm not ready for competition but I'd love to pay an entry fee and vote, and most importantly learn!




Frizzle - come on down and check it out.  You do not need to pay if you are not competing.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## smksignals (Nov 14, 2011)

My daughter and I will be there. She is 13 and wanted to make sure I wrote her name in as the head cook. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





She also thought of our team name 'Thunder-Birds BBQ' (her school mascot).

Should be a lot of fun !


----------

